# bhyve (Windows 2019 Server as a guest) - rdmsr to register 0x198



## IPTRACE (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi Guys!

I've run Windows as a guest and see a lot of stdin outputs at logs.
What is the reason and how I can avoid it?

`rdmsr to register 0x198 on vcpu 0
rdmsr to register 0x198 on vcpu 1
rdmsr to register 0x198 on vcpu 2
rdmsr to register 0x198 on vcpu 3`


----------

